
GitHub Contributions Generator Script - 4ipp
https://github.com/Shpota/github-activity-generator
======
rvz
Well, I can already tell if users say that they have genuine 'GitHub
Contributions' by searching up their email in the AUTHORS file and their patch
is in there. But if there is a high concentration of commits on a empty file
in a repository, then that is equivalent of padding your resume.

This is actually a justification for using Codility, Leetcode or Hackerrank!

> No one wants anybody to know that they are cheating.

So it is cheating then? Looks like I'll probably blacklist any candidate that
has starred this repository then.

And no, closed-sourced commits don't count as a open-source contribution as
far as I'm concerned.

